

Weird Windows 386 promo video - mrkva
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swFlU-FKg30

======
jesstaa
Microsoft's marketing department never seems to have been able to make
anything that didn't look completely stupid. I'm not sure how they manage to
do it so consistently.

